# mag ingat ka lage



## Carpe Noctem

Hi all !

Can anybody help me translating these two sentences in English please, I'm beginning to learn Tagalog and my level is too low to understand them...

 - mag ingat ka lage ;
 - sana ay lagi nan dyan para sakin ;

Moreover, can you explain me what the word 'po' means in sentences ? (such as 'Mahal na mahal po kita' : I love you very much ...)

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Cracker Jack

Carpe Noctem said:


> Hi all !
> 
> Can anybody help me translating these two sentences in English please, i'm beginning to learn Tagalog and my level is too low to understand them...
> 
> - mag ingat ka lage ; *take care always*
> - sana ay lagi nan dyan para sakin ; *hope you'll always be there for me*
> 
> Moreover, can u explain me what the word 'po' means in sentences ? (such as 'Mahal na mahal po kita' : I love you very much ...)
> 
> Thanks in advance !


 
Po is a grammatical particle to signify courtesy, just like vous in French.  To say yes, opo is used.  However, in the sentence ''Mahal na mahal po kita.'' there is a contradiction.  It should be ''Mahal na mahal ko po kayo.'' (vouvoir) or simply ''Mahal na mahal kita.'' (tutoyer).

I hope this helps.  I am really surprised why many are learning Tagalog in this forum.  Lots of love-struck users are learning it.


----------



## Carpe Noctem

;-)  I think it's because phillipino people are very kind and friendly in general and they seem to be a very well-educated people. I had never heard of Tagalog before beginning chatting with my friend and, as it's always a pleasure to be able to speak with somebody in his own native language, I've decided to learn it little by little... But Tagalog is not an easy language to learn !

My friend wrote me the sentence 'Mahal na mahal po kita' at the end of one of our last discussion, what does it implies to add the word 'po' in this case ? He usually only wrote 'Mahal na mahal kita'.

Anyway, salamat for your quick answer, I'm really happy to know the content of those sentences !

PS : in french, the correct term for 'vouvoir' is 'vouvoyer' ;-)


----------



## musicislove05

When using po, it usually shows a sign of respect.


----------



## Oka-chan

Hi!

-"mag-ingat ka lage" means "Take care (yourself)".
"ingat" is similar to "care(English)", means "to think that something is important", "so that you are interested in it, "worried about it" etc.
"ka" means "you". In tagalog imperative form, nominative is made explicit.
"lage", it's usually spelled "lagi", means "always". In tagalog "i" and "e" is exchangeable.
(Similarly, "u" and "o", "d" and "r" is exchangeable)


-"sana ay lagi nan dyan para sakin" means "I wish you are here for me always"
"sana" means "wish" or "want"
"nan dyan" means "here is"
"para" is "for"
"sakin" is shortened form of "sa akin", means "me"


----------

